# An All Rounder Laptop under Rs.40K



## aakashadi (Sep 9, 2013)

Intel is my liking !!
Nvidia or ATI ,etc no problem.


1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
*Max Rs.40K but if the proposition is good then upto Rs.45K.
 40K is comfortable,please try for that first. 
*
2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
*Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen*

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: HP, Lenovo, Samsung
b. Dislike: HCL,Asus
*VFM is priority as well !!*

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
*Should be able to tackle as much as possible.
 Specs are important.I do like nifty feautres like Backlit Keyboard,etc
 Normal Computing and some high gaming*

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
*Need a comfortable screen.Suggest me here !!* 

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
*Please suggest me as If I am a noob (I am not ) and what would be the price difference if I get it from shops.
 If I throw it simply I need a as High Specced Model as possibele in my budget but I do also have a liking for good designs and curves* 

Thanks in advance and Happy Ganesh Chaturthi Guys !!!!!!


----------



## $hadow (Sep 9, 2013)

As per your answers I am considering that you will be using it at home so my advice is that better get yourself a gaming rig rather than a laptop since you will not be able to get satisfaction with a laptop under this price range.


----------



## aakashadi (Sep 9, 2013)

$hadow said:


> As per your answers I am considering that you will be using it at home so my advice is that better get yourself a gaming rig rather than a laptop since you will not be able to get satisfaction with a laptop under this price range.



I have a very good gaming rig. I am looking for a *LAPTOP* in that range with the best specs.


----------



## powerstarprince (Sep 9, 2013)

Samsung NP370R5E-S06IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com

i5 model is 45k in fk.. outside it can be gotten for 41k may be


----------



## achyutaghosh (Sep 10, 2013)

aakashadi said:


> I have a very good gaming rig. I am looking for a *LAPTOP* in that range with the best specs.



try this- HP Pavilion 15-e001AX Notebook (APU Quad Core A10/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com


----------



## aakashadi (Sep 30, 2013)

Guys need help urgently...
The above HP looks good and can you suggest any other good models below  35000 rs also.
And should I go for the latest model or get old g6.
Are there no options from Lenovo.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 30, 2013)

aakashadi said:


> Guys need help urgently...
> The above HP looks good and can you suggest any other good models below  35000 rs also.
> And should I go for the latest model or get old g6.
> Are there no options from Lenovo.



No no just wait for a little time the Haswell processor laptops are coming out wait a bit and you can get a good i5 3rd gen config laptop in this price range.  Since the sellers will start to dispose them of ASAP.


----------



## aakashsethii (Oct 1, 2013)

This one looks good according to your budget: HP Pavilion 15-E009TU 15.6" Notebook (Black)


----------



## manojbhagat (Oct 8, 2013)

I think you will have to be a little flexible with your budget... difficult to find a laptop within your budget which will ensure a good gaming experience...


----------



## aakashadi (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks to all, once again.
My plan to buy was pushed back.
Now I am ready and want to buy within a week or so.

I was thinking about the Lenovo G505s with A10 or A8 processor ( A8 one has win8) .
They seem to be loaded as far as possible in that price.
But just now I had found this on Flipkart

**www.flipkart.com/dell-vostro-3550-laptop-2nd-gen-ci5-6gb-500gb-dos-1gb-graph/p/itmdz7hn9rvckvqy?pid=COMDZ7HE9R7TNGBR&ref=e05977a4-ca23-46ca-a856-f5f187a82126

It has backlight keyboard (which was in my wish list) and a good capable processor along with good build quality, RAM etc.
The only problem which seems to me is the Graphic Card. Is it enough???

And check this also , with Haswell
HP Pavilion 15-n004TX Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/Ubuntu/1 GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com


Please do fill me with your valuable inputs.


----------



## arvindrao15 (Oct 24, 2013)

Congrats you got your own new lappy, enjoy man!

Recently my colleagues of my office brought same laptops, *Lenovo IdeaPad U310 59-341068 13.3" Notebook*  from online croma store at 40k. All three colleague brought 3 same laptop with same colour all got pretty good discount from cromaretail. I also want to buy a cool laptop for me but I am wishing to get HP, I heard lot about hp. I will share another post for this topic. But for now congrats akashadi and all my 3 office colleagues! Have fun!


----------

